#   -  -  !

## ^

, -?
      "",          .
- ?   ,    -?
  -, ,   , ?
        !?

----------


## Mouse Grey

.     2 .   -    ,     - , , .  ,   -  .   ,    -    .     ,   .  -    ,    .   .   4  .     .   - ,   "-  "?

----------

.     (   ),        .      ,       . 
 ,  .   (   )      .     .           ,      ,       -  ,     -    :Wow:   :yes:      ,   .     ,     ?    ?   ,    :Wink:

----------

**,   ?

----------


## Strecoza

,    :yes:

----------

?????    ,   .          -  !
     ,   ,  .    !

----------


## Strecoza

-       :Wink:

----------

,     .   2 ,       .   : - . 
    -    ,  - .

----------

.          .      " ". ,  ,  " ,      -  ,  " -   ,   ?         ,   .     " - -  ,   ,      "   ",     -   ".  ,     .    ,    ?     - ,    (    ).
   ,            ,      ""  "".
      ""  ,    ,     ,  -         ,      .

----------

> **,   ?


 ,       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## agur

,   ""   .
 ,    .          . , ,  ,   ,    ,  -       "" ,     "".     -    .     .
,     -   .
     .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,  .   (   )      .


   ,           ,     -.              .     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

.            . 
  ,    .
           ,  .    ,    ,      .       .
     ,       " ". 

     ,     ,    ,         . 
      ,     ,    , ,   50/50.

   ,                  ,    .

   -,  ,       .      .  ,    .   .

----------

> ,    ,      .       .
>      ,       " ".


         ,   ,      ,

----------

,          ,  -.          ,     "" ,        . ,  100%-       ,   " ",  .

       ,    ,      ,  , , , ,     ,    ,    ,  .     ...    

 ,   -    :Wink:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


 ,  **      ,   



> 


 ,     .., ..  .     .    .   .   ,       . 
 ,      .  , ,     ,         .

   ,    . ,       - .    ,   ,   . 
  -     , -   ,        .  .          

(  () -   ,  1995         ,     ,    ,    ,   . .     ,              )
 ...

      .    ,      .       ,    . , -,    (    ),      ,     , ,  ,   .

----------

,        ,   ,      ,  ,  ,  .   (    ,   ,   ,           ,     ,  ,   . ,  ,  ,   , - ), ,      .    ,   ,   ,  ,    ,..   ,  , / .        .             ,   ,       .  -,  , , !     ,      !

----------


## elena moroshkina

. ,         , 
   .       2           . 
            "". 
   , ,     . 
            , 
   ,  .      ! 
  ,      .       gadanie-online24. ru
         . 
   ,      ,     . 
    .       , 
   .  .      - gadanie-online24 .ru

----------


## vihnygena

,    - .

----------


## prometey2018



----------

